# Swedish: "Bli död"



## Blunderstein

Hej,
 igår träffade jag en äldre kvinna från landsbygden utanför Uppsala. Hon använde flera gånger uttrycket "bli död" istället för "dö". Har någon annan här hört det uttrycket?

Själv har jag ett svagt minne av att ha hört uttryckt användas någon gång i Hälsingland när jag växte upp, men jag kanske minns fel.

/Erik


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Söker man i SAOB finner man att det använts förr (t.o.m. Fredrika Bremer har skrivit så), men att det numera bara förekommer i vissa dialekter.

Jag kan inte påminna mig att jag hört det, utom i fraser av typen den blev helt död (om en apparat som slutar fungera) eller jag blev helt död (jag blev totalt utschasad/dödstrött). Här får man säga att det är inte exakt samma betydelse som att dö, utan en mer metaforisk död.

/Wilma


----------



## Blunderstein

Tack. 
I det här fallet gällde det i högsta grad personlig död (hon pratade om sin man som gick bort förra året).

När jag hörde det i min ungdom (om jag minns rätt) var det en äldre man som ringde min mor för att berätta att en elev inte skulle komma till skolan den dagen, eftersom hennes far "blivit död".

Så mitt intryck är att denna formulering används när det gäller närstående dödsfall, inte vem som helst.

/Erik


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Vi har nog inte tillräckligt antal exempel för att dra några slutsatser. I Språkbanken hittar man ett fåtal exempel från Verner von Heidenstam, Martin Kock och Hjalmar Bergman, således minst 100 år bakåt i tiden. De flesta av dem kommer från dialoger, således imiterat talspråk, men ingen av dessa exempel tyckts syfta på personer som var närstående talaren.

Ex: "Och det var så, att Lars Jonsson, som  *blev död* för några år sen borta på Långskogsvreten, han var mördad, det vet Jakobsson, för han såg hur det gick till, och både gumman hans och Kula sågo med egna ögon..." Martin Koch, Guds vackra värld 1 (1899).

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Jag tror att jag bara stött på "bli död" i berättelser av Astrid Lindgren .


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> Jag tror att jag bara stött på "bli död" i berättelser av Astrid Lindgren .


Va! Verkligen? Var det i någon speciell bok? Det är inget jag känner igen eller minns, men det är säkert 18 år sedan jag sist läste någon av hennes böcker. Det känns som något man säkert skulle kunna höra i Lönneberga... 

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Kanske jag missminner mig men åtminstone kommer jag att tänka på Emil i Lönneberga när jag hör uttrycket . Har i och för sig inte heller läst Astrid Lindgren på nästan tjugo år (även om jag faktiskt lånat en Lindgren-bok från bibban idag, men på arabiska ) så det kan hända att jag bara fantiserar...


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> Kanske jag missminner mig men åtminstone kommer jag att tänka på Emil i Lönneberga när jag hör uttrycket . Har i och för sig inte heller läst Astrid Lindgren på nästan tjugo år (även om jag faktiskt lånat en Lindgren-bok från bibban idag, men på arabiska ) så det kan hända att jag bara fantiserar...


Vi får väl konstatera att vi finner det fullt möjligt att Astrid Lindgren mycket väl kan ha uttryckt sig så. Apropå arabiskan: man undrar hur översättarna tampats med de många speciella småländska orden och uttrycken som förekommer i Emilböckerna?!!  

P.S. Här i Skåne kallar vi biblioteket för "bibblan", men du skriver "bibban". Finlandssvensk slang eller felstavning?

/Wilma


----------



## Lugubert

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Vi får väl konstatera att vi finner det fullt möjligt att Astrid Lindgren mycket väl kan ha uttryckt sig så. Apropå arabiskan: man undrar hur översättarna tampats med de många speciella småländska orden och uttrycken som förekommer i Emilböckerna?!!
> 
> P.S. Här i Skåne kallar vi biblioteket för "bibblan", men du skriver "bibban". Finlandssvensk slang eller felstavning?
> 
> /Wilma


Nån gång i förra årtusendet när jag var ung på Västkusten hette det bibban. Parallellt eller inte är (lång)kalsonger för mig fortfarande kalsingar, men kallingar är allt jag ser numera (i skrift...).

Kommer någon ihåg Pekka Langers "varmsingar" för långkalsonger?


----------



## jonquiliser

Jo, spekulativt kan vi konkludera att uttrycket kunde tänkas förekomma hos Astrid Lindgren, hehe!



Wilma_Sweden said:


> P.S. Här i Skåne kallar vi biblioteket för "bibblan", men du skriver "bibban". Finlandssvensk slang eller felstavning?



_Bibban_, definitivt; inget l. _Bibblan_ lärde jag mig som barn att hör till kusin- och TV-språket .


----------



## dinji

Lugubert said:


> Nån gång i förra årtusendet när jag var ung på Västkusten hette det bibban. Parallellt eller inte är (lång)kalsonger för mig fortfarande kalsingar, men kallingar är allt jag ser numera (i skrift...).
> 
> Kommer någon ihåg Pekka Langers "varmsingar" för långkalsonger?


För mig "kalsare" (fennicism avslöjad av uttal med förlängt /l/ och förkortat /s/) eller i bruk av äldre generation "kalisher"


----------

